# whole foods creme brulee french toast?



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

In my former city the Whole Foods had a dish on the breakfast bar called "Creme Brulee French Toast". It was a baked french toast casserole style dish. It was so gooey and delectible that syrup was totally unnecessary.

I finally found a great recipe for a challah based baked french toast. Ahhh, so delicious but it still needed syrup.

The Whole Food's version had these ribbons of flavor and sweetness running through it. Maple, cinnamon, etc all rolled into one. I'm trying to figure out how to add those ribbons to my french toast recipe.

Does anyone have the recipe for the Whole Foods version?
Or just any ideas on what I could do to up the gooey sweetness factor?


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

http://allrecipes.com/recipe/creme-b...st/detail.aspx

http://216.239.51.104/search?q=cache...s&ct=clnk&cd=2

http://gourmetfood.about.com/od/brea...rulfrencht.htm

Sounds yummy although I must admit if I were trying to be relatively healthy regular ole' french toast and syrup would be better for you. If those are similar to the recipe you tried you could always use it as the basis and then add more of the flavors you tasted. Add some syrup into it as well.


----------

